# identify this engine?



## superflyrolla (Jan 26, 2005)

I am rebuilding this nissan engine for a independent study project in school. I was hoping someone could identify this engine so I can find torque specs, wiring diagrams, etc. The block says v54, I don't know if that means anything (I know nothing about nissans). Is there anywhere else on the engine that the engine code would be? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## superflyrolla (Jan 26, 2005)

I guess I should include its a 4 cylinder, 8 valves, 8 spark plugs, single overhead cam.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

one of the KA series?


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> one of the KA series?


Not a KA for sure sohc ka were 12 valve i am guessing a CA of some variety or the b-12 sentra engine


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

judging by the valve cover it looks like a ca20e


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

sultan said:


> judging by the valve cover it looks like a ca20e


Wasn't the CA20E also a 12-valve engine? I would send a PM to Nizmodore, a.k.a. Nissan Jesus. He knows the old Nissan engines, and 8 valve engines are too old for my blood.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

e16 maybe?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

8 sparkplugs?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

8 plugs, fuel infected, t-belt, if the #1 injector is off set, I would have to say it is a CA20E


----------



## Cavi Mike (Dec 25, 2004)

I can't believe that thing has 8 plugs.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

SPEEDO said:


> 8 plugs, fuel infected, t-belt, if the #1 injector is off set, I would have to say it is a CA20E


He is right i checked out a 86 or so 200sx and that engine is what i saw. Some older 4cyc fords had 8 plugs.


----------



## superflyrolla (Jan 26, 2005)

SPEEDO said:


> 8 plugs, fuel infected, t-belt, if the #1 injector is off set, I would have to say it is a CA20E


Thanks a lot guys, the #1 injector is offset. So the engine would be out of a late 80's 200sx? I'd like to go buy a haynes/chiltons for whatever car it is out of.


----------



## superflyrolla (Jan 26, 2005)

I ran a search on the ca20e. So it could be out of a 1985 200sx or stanza? Is there a haynes/chilton available for those cars because I need to find the specs soon.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

http://www.club-s12.org/main/variations.html it has some basics on the ca20e


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

chimmike said:


> e16 maybe?


It doesn't look like an e-series, the valve cover is different, the distributor is totally different, the pistons are spaced different. Plus, e-series don't have 2-spark plugs per cylinder (unless its an overseas clyinder head I've never seen).


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Isn't that the same engine that came in the 4 banger Nissan trucks (pre-hardbody)? I remember those had 8 plugs, I hated tuneups on those.......


----------



## Aussie John (Jan 3, 2005)

we had the twin plug nissans here, in the nissan pintara... dont know the exact engine family, but i do know the best place for them was the local tip!


----------



## superflyrolla (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks guys, I just bought the chiltons manual for the 200sx, 240sx, and stanza. Seems to have everything that I need. I'm gonna have a lot of fun sorting through this wiring harness lol.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

zlr101 said:


> He is right i checked out a 86 or so 200sx and that engine is what i saw. Some older 4cyc fords had 8 plugs.


 So did the mid-80's 4 cylinder Nissan Trucks


----------



## superflyrolla (Jan 26, 2005)

Well I got pretty much the whole engine rebuilt. It took a lot of time to degrease everything and then put a coat of engine enamel on pretty much everything. I'll try to post some pictures later. Now the fun of wiring and vaccum lines starts, I can see the headaches.


----------

